
Is Anyone Good Enough for an H-1B Visa? - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/23/opinion/immigration-visa-h1b-trump-.html
======
joeschmoecad
Come to Canada! There is a young and booming tech industry here and our
immigration laws are very friendly to skilled workers.

I'm a Canadian who was on an H1B working in the valley for the past 6 years
working at VP Eng. level for various technology startups. This year, I gave
that up and returned home.

It was quite clear over the last year that the US is closing it's doors. They
no longer want immigrants working/living in their country. Read the comments
in the article. Look at the changes coming from the Trump administration. Even
crossing the border you get a sense that you are not welcome.

~~~
sage76
Insanely hard to get a job there without Canadian education or experience. Way
tougher for people from India and China, since Canadian recruiters have no
idea of the quality of Universities in these places.

------
raincom
Duplicate, see the original thread on this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15769273](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15769273)

